# siezed caliper has caused baked on brake dust on alloys



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

been using HDD Ferric Ferrous to remove as much brake dust as I can

got it all off the bodywork with claybar afterwards so that's ok

but it is barely shifting the heavy pitted/baked on particles from the alloy wheels

is it too rough for the claybar to try go over. any suggestions:thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

As a one off you've always got the option of an acidic wheel cleaner if multiple hits of fallout remover isn't shifting it. I'd recommend as much chemical cleaning if the finish is still in good condition before you try any kind of physical abrasion


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

the surface is a rough as sandpaper

any suggestions on a good acidic wheel cleaner?


----------



## rob2278 (Jul 18, 2009)

euge07 said:


> the surface is a rough as sandpaper
> 
> any suggestions on a good acidic wheel cleaner?


KKD Devils Juice.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Wonder wheels super wheels from halfords. Can get it in a silver spray bottle or a bottle and cap that you brush on.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> Wonder wheels super wheels from halfords. Can get it in a silver spray bottle or a bottle and cap that you brush on.


http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ca...heels-colour-active-super-wheel-cleaner-600ml

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/wheel-tyre-cleaning/wonder-wheels-500ml

which one?


----------



## rob2278 (Jul 18, 2009)

euge07 said:


> http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/wheel-tyre-cleaning/wonder-wheels-500ml
> 
> which one?


This one if your going the Wonder Wheels route....


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

rob2278 said:


> This one if your going the Wonder Wheels route....


just looking at the handiest options readily available, I wouldnt have time to wait for a delivery from England


----------



## rob2278 (Jul 18, 2009)

euge07 said:


> just looking at the handiest options readily available, I wouldnt have time to wait for a delivery from England


Oh right, wasn't aware you were overseas!!

TBH I have used the Wonder Wheel stuff in the past, granted not on heavy baked on stuff, and it did the job OK:thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Meguiars wheel brighter


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> This one if your going the Wonder Wheels route....


I agree with this I think it's heavily acidic however as a one off or very infrequen use I've found it to be very good.

I've used it in the past and think I may actually still have some in the garage but for very bad wheels it's worth a try if you can source it where you are.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm only in Northern Ireland guys lol but delivery from mainland usually takes 3 days so was looking something readily available that works  thanks for the suggestions


----------



## rob2278 (Jul 18, 2009)

euge07 said:


> I'm only in Northern Ireland guys lol but delivery from mainland usually takes 3 days so was looking something readily available that works  thanks for the suggestions


This place any closer?

http://www.polishedandwaxed.co.uk/


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

euge07 said:


> http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ca...heels-colour-active-super-wheel-cleaner-600ml
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/wheel-tyre-cleaning/wonder-wheels-500ml
> 
> which one?


The colour active purple one is a generic wheel cleaner with a little fallout remover thrown in. Ok on you typically wheel but not for you.

The do a silver bottle spray bottle and the second option you linked in the cardboard box that are both acidic iirc.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Euge 

Where abouts are you bud? 

If you're anywhere near Belfast have a chat with Davy at procar, he has a great selection of products. 

There's always Halfords for the wonder wheels too. 

Cheers

Niall

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Another for the original silver wonderwheels from Halfords.

its still gritty because red hot particals of brake pad and disk will have etched themselves into the upper layers of the paint. Fallout removers typically attack the corrosion around the edge of ferrous particals to loosen them from the paint. 

Because your fragments are effectively melted into the wheel your most effective means of attack will be with something strong and acidic. Even then it may take multiple hits.

While you may be able to get them cleaned up enough for now there's a chance the surface will be permenantly damaged and you may end up having to get them properly refurbishes.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

euge07 said:


> I'm only in Northern Ireland guys lol but delivery from mainland usually takes 3 days so was looking something readily available that works  thanks for the suggestions


:lol::lol:

I read your post about not waiting for delivery from England and assumed you were overseas - further than NI anyways


----------

